# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Axis Error in Kappa Tracer

## chippewa

Hi, so I have a Kappa Edger/Tracer and when I try to use the automatic centering my jobs always come out with the axis too high, sometimes by up to 10 degrees. I always have to manually dot the lenses in a lensmeter and then it usually works out fine. I'm wondering if someone can tell me how to fix/calibrate this so I can save some time.

----------


## Ruth

why would you not be dotting all your lenses? If you're trusting your lab's markings on progressives, you need to stop doing that, they are all sloppy with them. find the etchings and mark them. That being said, I have a Kappa with which I struggled for years trying to get it to consistently edge on axis. I finally realized that if I just chucked the lenses slightly off axis in the opposite direction of the error, they all come out fine. But 10 degrees is way too far off. If you don't already have an Axis Aligning Bar, you need to get one. They're sold by Tabco (www.tabcooptical.com) and maybe others, I don't know. From there it may depend on whether we have the same model. Mine is the M05 edger and L05 Tracer. I will try to talk you through if I you'd like.

----------


## chippewa

> why would you not be dotting all your lenses? If you're trusting your lab's markings on progressives, you need to stop doing that, they are all sloppy with them. find the etchings and mark them. That being said, I have a Kappa with which I struggled for years trying to get it to consistently edge on axis. I finally realized that if I just chucked the lenses slightly off axis in the opposite direction of the error, they all come out fine. But 10 degrees is way too far off. If you don't already have an Axis Aligning Bar, you need to get one. They're sold by Tabco (www.tabcooptical.com) and maybe others, I don't know. From there it may depend on whether we have the same model. Mine is the M05 edger and L05 Tracer. I will try to talk you through if I you'd like.


Hi, thank you for the detailed response. I do not rely on the lab markings for surfaced lenses. What I was referring to is needing to dot stock lenses rather than rely on the built-in auto-lensometer. Once the lenses are marked correctly it generally edges just fine, but I was hoping to eliminate the extra step of marking up every stock lens by relying on the tracer to find the axis as it was designed to.

----------

